# #13"fanleaves



## pinner420 (Dec 24, 2016)

Jack Herer x NL13 Old school!


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 27, 2016)

Interested in defoliation however I've never had a plant I felt deserved it till now. Any tips?


----------



## Garrett Richardson (Dec 29, 2016)

Do lower leaves that aren't reaching/getting light maybe a couple towards top/middle


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 29, 2016)

Garrett Richardson said:


> Do lower leaves that aren't reaching/getting light maybe a couple towards top/middle


Sounds good is it good in veg or is there a prescribed time in flower to execute?


----------



## Garrett Richardson (Dec 29, 2016)

Veg would be good to prevent it from having to spend time and energy healing itself rather than taking that time and energy away from your flower production during flower


----------



## Garrett Richardson (Dec 29, 2016)

Your plants look very healthy by the way! What strain? On the bushier side


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 29, 2016)

Garrett Richardson said:


> Your plants look very healthy by the way! What strain? On the bushier side


Jack Herer x NL13
First run with her. Popped the seeds 2 months ago. Think the one in the back may be a boy but feel 100% on the front one being a lady. I'll be exited if I do get a male. Definitely tight internodes.


----------



## Garrett Richardson (Dec 29, 2016)

No presex giveaways?


----------



## Garrett Richardson (Dec 29, 2016)

Ones that mature faster and grow more rapidly typically tend to be male from my experience but my strain was gorilla glue #4


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 29, 2016)

Garrett Richardson said:


> No presex giveaways?


----------



## Garrett Richardson (Dec 29, 2016)

Is that front or back?


----------



## Garrett Richardson (Dec 29, 2016)

Stem structure was similar to my cookies OG male super thick and very defined


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 29, 2016)

It's the back one and structure is identical however the two hair vs one hair tale seems to be my only giveaway to date. Their going into Bloom in 7 days anyway so the mystery will be over in 21 days or so. The other tell was of the 3 clones I took off both the one I suspect to be male took root slower as well.


----------



## Garrett Richardson (Dec 29, 2016)

Ahh we'll post pics to this thread to keep me updated


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 29, 2016)

Lights on wings spread.. shifted gears getting two clicks a day on the light hangers.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 8, 2017)

Took off the monster fans and they are getting ready for prime time.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 10, 2017)

Topped her and took some fans off. Now I just need to build a false floor in my tupur trailer.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## bassman999 (Jan 15, 2017)

Super green!


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 15, 2017)

Note to self the grey wire on the harvest master co2 sensor is for rh and temp only. The black box needs to be in the room.. funny .. problem fixed just need to cut yet another board to mount it. Feel like I've been on the game show redo every room you have.. countless little upgrades that I hope stand the test of time.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 16, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Sounds good is it good in veg or is there a prescribed time in flower to execute?


I thin the plants to get the shape I want in veg but don't do a lot of defoliation until bloom.

I like to defoliate some right at the beginning of bloom, again around the three week mark and again at the 6 week mark. How much is really a matter of personal preference, strain and vigor.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 16, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Note to self the grey wire on the harvest master co2 sensor is for rh and temp only. The black box needs to be in the room.. funny .. problem fixed just need to cut yet another board to mount it. Feel like I've been on the game show redo every room you have.. countless little upgrades that I hope stand the test of time.


This is exactly how you get better at it. Iterate, iterate and iterate some more!


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 26, 2017)

Miracles after I tortured them..... smile


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 30, 2017)

Well nature has humbled me. Haven't been to mobile after skiing last weekend. Whent to look in in things and I have two males. Gh3 ended up female. Definitely need to be more vigilant when starting from seed. So I'll move these to my pollen generation room and reload. All told I have to kill 6 plants today. Ouch...


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 30, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Well nature has humbled me. Haven't been to mobile after skiing last weekend. Whent to look in in things and I have two males. Gh3 ended up female. Definitely need to be more vigilant when starting from seed. So I'll move these to my pollen generation room and reload. All told I have to kill 6 plants today. Ouch...


Did you hurt yourself skiing?


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 30, 2017)

Little snap in the ankle area that didn't get worse till 6 days later.. so I have to recoup a little. Think it fired off a gout reflex. So drinking apple cider vinegar the human version of ph up.... I have six pins and a plate from 20 years ago that I may have agitated..


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 30, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Little snap in the ankle area that didn't get worse till 6 days later.. so I have to recoup a little. Think it fired off a gout reflex. So drinking apple cider vinegar the human version of ph up.... I have six pins and a plate from 20 years ago that I may have agitated..


Ouch. Vinegar is pH down, just saying. It's still very good for you. Sorry to hear you have gout issues. Take it easy, it's amazing how that physical activity for health thing can quickly become another old sports injury!


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 2, 2017)

Ya after searching YouTube university on the topic it seems to be a flip of a coin. Dudes with Dr in the title says after the enzymatic process the effect is alkaline but others beg to differ so gonna try borax method.... in other news in my state of immobility I cut all the power to primary room to cull my males. To my surprise I left my circulation pump active just so the solution would not freeze. I opened the door to see if I'd successfully Killed them. Nope got to -10 and they were still alive and well. Baffling I must say. All I can figure is the water mass had enough residual heat to keep them alive.. filed under stuff I can't believe or explain.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 2, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Ya after searching YouTube university on the topic it seems to be a flip of a coin. Dudes with Dr in the title says after the enzymatic process the effect is alkaline but others beg to differ so gonna try borax method.... in other news in my state of immobility I cut all the power to primary room to cull my males. To my surprise I left my circulation pump active just so the solution would not freeze. I opened the door to see if I'd successfully Killed them. Nope got to -10 and they were still alive and well. Baffling I must say. All I can figure is the water mass had enough residual heat to keep them alive.. filed under stuff I can't believe or explain.


The water did it. Farmers commonly spray their fields and orchards in freezing weather to help prevent frost damage.

PS that file is very small for me, one benefit of being OCD about learning.


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 2, 2017)

Aka unbelievable amount of heat buffering in 30 gallons of solution.


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (Feb 2, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 3891550


Throw a few cases of Bud Lite in there, get some use out of that cold water!


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 10, 2017)

Head cleared and leg feeling better. Males are about to throw their love. Female on standby ready to recieve.


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 3, 2017)

On the topic of Pollen Collection. I usually lay out wax paper and collect it then to the freezer. I'm wondering if any of you guys have another tried and true method that you would like to share?


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## pinner420 (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## pinner420 (Mar 6, 2017)

Going tupur in primary room. Rewired, new panda film. GOT 2 QUARTS OF POLLEN.... SCORE....
This will be a showdown between black rose vs jack herer x nl13


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 8, 2017)

Brought in two babies to bath in full power lighting. Got the electrical rats nest moved over by the controller. Lots of room to work on the girls. Finally found a cob solution I'm aiming to aquire in two months. Put an airstone at the bottom of each bucket and placed a piece of 2 inch Styrofoam insulation on the bottom of each pot as the cement is still freezing. Currently my weak spot is low humidity.


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 12, 2017)

Todays redneck upgrade. 1.5 gallon humidifier upgraded with 1/4 inch feed line from 5 gallon rez.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 12, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Todays redneck upgrade. 1.5 gallon humidifier upgraded with 1/4 inch feed line from 5 gallon rez.


The best humidifiers I've ever seen... are PLANTS, LOL

If your plants aren't adding enough RH then look at how well your room is sealed.

That dinky lil thing isn't going to make any difference in spaces larger than a closet.


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 12, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> The best humidifiers I've ever seen... are PLANTS, LOL
> 
> If your plants aren't adding enough RH then look at how well your room is sealed.
> 
> That dinky lil thing isn't going to make any difference in spaces larger than a closet.


Good thing its only about that size. Brought it up from 29 to 49. I have my eye in an industrial one but had this one doing nothing. Girls are embracing the tupur and I'm enjoying saving a fortune in nutes with growth rates as good as rdwc.


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 12, 2017)

4 days of full power vegging... each girl getting 915 watts.


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 3919824


What's your RH in there?


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 6, 2017)

A shitty 37.. ugh...


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> A shitty 37.. ugh...


I think that might have something to do with your leaves curling like that.


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 6, 2017)

Been pushing on the greenhouse. Got an order for 100 tomatoes 100 pepper and 100 mint starts at my local shop. Thats finally automated 80 man hours later. Prepped seed beds and all my drip tape dialed in for the corn field. Man this gardening is so addicting Im in heaven. Have been looking real hard at the bcs 853 tiller. May have ten acres coming at me thats just doing nothing..


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 6, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> The best humidifiers I've ever seen... are PLANTS, LOL
> 
> If your plants aren't adding enough RH then look at how well your room is sealed.
> 
> That dinky lil thing isn't going to make any difference in spaces larger than a closet.


Throwing in 2 more 2 footers so maybe i can get into the upper 40s... wasnt lost on me i had to rip the rdwc out of the veg room and retool for autopots. At 16 inches my first jh pulled 6 ozs and finished the stretch at 30 inches. Ill bring in another 1200 watts and push them a little harder. And i will be running @torontoke 8 hours schedule. So the extra kw im burning to get my ship back on schedule with the big bulbs should more than brimg me back into projections.


----------



## torontoke (Apr 6, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Throwing in 2 more 2 footers so maybe i can get into the upper 40s... wasnt lost on me i had to rip the rdwc out of the veg room and retool for autopots. At 16 inches my first jh pulled 6 ozs and finished the stretch at 30 inches. Ill bring in another 1200 watts and push them a little harder. And i will be running @torontoke 8 hours schedule. So the extra kw im burning to get my ship back on schedule with the big bulbs should more than brimg me back into projections.


Good luck sir
Hopefully you harvest twice as much as your expecting.


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 6, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Good luck sir
> Hopefully you harvest twice as much as your expecting.


Ya my first trial with tupur as a taste test changed alot about how i think about feeding the ladies. The rich earthy taste and the new expressions of the plants made it all worth it.


----------



## torontoke (Apr 6, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Ya my first trial with tupur as a taste test changed alot about how i think about feeding the ladies. The rich earthy taste and the new expressions of the plants made it all worth it.


I've been seeing a lot of the people left on here switching to that.
Never tried it tbh
I liked dwc but in my small footprints it's a pita. Mostly stuck to soil and recently switched to humpy pots


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2017)

torontoke said:


> I've been seeing a lot of the people left on here switching to that.
> Never tried it tbh
> I liked dwc but in my small footprints it's a pita. Mostly stuck to soil and recently switched to humpy pots


Tell me more about your hempy pots? Dimensions, substrate, etc?


----------



## torontoke (Apr 6, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Tell me more about your hempy pots? Dimensions, substrate, etc?


3 1/2 gal cat litter pails with a 1/4" hole drilled 3" up on the two sides. Filled with 3/4 perlite and 1/4 verlite.
Incredibly simple easy and reusable


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2017)

torontoke said:


> 3 1/2 gal cat litter pails with a 1/4" hole drilled 3" up on the two sides. Filled with 3/4 perlite and 1/4 verlite.
> Incredibly simple easy and reusable


Dry nutes?


----------



## torontoke (Apr 6, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Dry nutes?


No sir
I was using AN sensei grow n bloom but my local hydro shop guy gave me a load of his own knock off version to try and it's worked even better then AN.
2-3 days and the pots are bone dry and begging. I watered every other day and used three times the calmag as usual.
Been trying to stay additive free so I only used a heavy feed of molasses around week 3 then nutes and water alternating every other day.


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## pinner420 (Apr 13, 2017)

Rh fixed!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 13, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Rh fixed!View attachment 3924092


Bigger plants and slower air turnover also works.


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 14, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Bigger plants and slower air turnover also works.


Its a huge mind shift growing what they tell you you're allowed to grow vs freely planting. 
The curl is almost fixed... slowed the intake fan to 1/4 speed.


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 16, 2017)

Got a little heavy handed on the watering. Letting them dry out a bit. Humidifier is rolln through 6 gallons per day. Here we go day one 10 on! After transition going to 8.


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 27, 2017)

Day 11..


----------



## 420producer (Apr 28, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Got a little heavy handed on the watering. Letting them dry out a bit. Humidifier is rolln through 6 gallons per day. Here we go day one 10 on! After transition going to 8.View attachment 3926186


is that the same plant as the one in pic up top??


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 28, 2017)

420producer said:


> is that the same plant as the one in pic up top??


One in back is black rose and up front is jack herer.


----------



## pinner420 (May 8, 2017)




----------



## pinner420 (May 8, 2017)

Down shifting to 8 on.


----------



## pinner420 (May 11, 2017)

On deck in the rotation. Dont think there will be adequate room for her. So making course to put on an east facing mountain side .


----------



## pinner420 (May 31, 2017)

Looking to break the pound barrier in tuper after 3 rounds.. finally feel i have it dialed....


----------



## torontoke (May 31, 2017)

Looks awesome pinner 
Great job on her


----------



## pinner420 (May 31, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Looks awesome pinner
> Great job on her


And shaved off 4 hours juice to boot. I was trying to drown them and had a ridiculous rh issues for transition. Read a mountain of info on the head formula and then addapted it to Ces... So settled in and have some seed runs i need to get out of the way.


----------



## pinner420 (May 31, 2017)

And some purple frosty love... Black Rose didn't acclimate to my abuse in transition and i forgot to put an air stone in.. Big mistake...


----------



## torontoke (May 31, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> And some purple frosty love... Black Rose didn't acclimate to my abuse in transition and i forgot to put an air stone in.. Big mistake...View attachment 3952573


She's purty 
Back when I did rails and dwc I stopped buying air stones they always clogged or fell apart. Just silicone or cap the air line and poke tons of needle holes in it.

Glad your getting acceptable results while saving energy. Sounds like the kind of idea that could catch on sir.


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## pinner420 (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## gr865 (Jun 27, 2017)

Ok Pin, give us some info, in the dark here, LOL, I live in the dark!

GR


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 27, 2017)

5ft tall black rose vegged 6 weeks. Autopot with air stone. Tupur cut with 1/3rd growstones. Flanked by 315 and a 600. Fresh air exchange. Week 1 in the books. Need to trim her up for the run. Using head formula with ces. Currently 2 weeks over due on other plants just waiting fir trichs to turn however they keep bulking up and never seen this behavior before... 2 inches of new bud on last rotation with no more time to let them go any longer... only variable of change was light duration.


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## gr865 (Jul 5, 2017)

So you are rotating her so she get equal amounts of each light?
She is lovely. Good job!
Yeah, the Critical Kush is at 4 weeks and finely slowing down stretch. The others, 4 G13 Haze, stopped stretching right before week 3. And the CK is just starting buds, the G13 have been budding for a few weeks now. 
When the G13's finish, I am going to back both lights in a corner and place CK right in front of the lights, hopefully that way I want lose as much lights as I would if I keep the lights in the center of the tent.
 
I think this will work with out a lot of wasted light.

GR


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 5, 2017)

At the moment just 2 lights per plant. Im buying two single flips so i can have 5 lights on 3 ballasts. As its summer ill be running 4 of the 5 for 6 hours each. So 2 plants 5 lights. The one in the center will burn for the full 12. Taking a page out of the heath robinson playbook. As winter comes back around ill leave them on for heat.
X.....................X
.......O...X...O......
X.....................X


----------



## gr865 (Jul 6, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> At the moment just 2 lights per plant. Im buying two single flips so i can have 5 lights on 3 ballasts. As its summer ill be running 4 of the 5 for 6 hours each. So 2 plants 5 lights. The one in the center will burn for the full 12. Taking a page out of the heath robinson playbook. As winter comes back around ill leave them on for heat.
> X.....................X
> .......O...X...O......
> X.....................X


And you will be able to rotate the trees as needed, like rotate x1 to x2 and x2 to x3 and so fore, but will also be able to rotate them as individuals at each light/plant situation. Does this make sense? I can picture it but not sure I am getting it across. 
GR


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 7, 2017)

The autopot xls have a round base and rotate nicely. The amount of coverage is pretty intense so not alot of rotation has to happen. My flips are in and should have them installed by next week sometime. Start trimming tonight see how far i get...


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 7, 2017)

Loving these but ive been looking into the octopots.


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## pinner420 (Jul 18, 2017)

Black rose.

View attachment 3980285
Jack Herer

View attachment 3980286


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## pinner420 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## pinner420 (Oct 12, 2017)

Ready for the 8 week winter journey


----------



## gr865 (Oct 12, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Ready for the 8 week winter journey


Looks like she is going to be a monster!


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 12, 2017)

Just got back from hunting camp and ordered some 315s. (;


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 25, 2017)

Replacement ballast arrived


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 30, 2017)

On deck


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 31, 2017)

Happy Halloween to all my cancer fighting scientists out there. Keep pushing!


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------

